# Your puppy's first night photos.



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone want to share photos of their puppy the first night they got them ( or they were born)
Let's get this sparkin!
Puppy first night photos.

By the way, I'm a new member. Owner of 14 week old blue nose female with photos in my album, just wanted to give a shout out to all members and veterans and get acquainted with the forum, looking to gain knowledge and help out fellow members.

I got videos of my baby on youtube, search "NinaThePitbull"

Peace
(more pics in my album )

http://www.youtube.com/user/NinaThePitbull


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

those r great photos very cute dogs


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

i would love to post pics.............but lost them all.....great pics by the way


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*That sux*



t1dirty said:


> i would love to post pics.............but lost them all.....great pics by the way


wow... that's tragic, how did you lose all your photos, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Belle's first night:








Rudi's first night:









great pictures


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

this is Kyza at 3 days hehe









this is her on her first night at home, what a horrid night that was, she cryed all night and wouldnt eat anything but roast chicken, then she threw it up and mooshed it in her bed, smelt lovely (NOT) haha


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*"To the left, to the left"*



DueceAddicTed said:


>


Deuce STAYS with at profile! LOL


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is when I first saw Enzo at 4 weeks...









His 1st day at home...


----------



## Pitbullnick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ice on the day i got him


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll I just noticed that .......


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Here is when I first saw Enzo at 4 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just love enzo, and some dogs i can't see the resemblance from their puppy pictures to their current ages, but i think he looks the same, just bigger! i dunno why i feel that way, but i just LOVE him


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bella's first night home. She was 3.5 months.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

kitty welcomed her home


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Riley's perfect first night home. She didn't whine at all, she was such a good girl!!!!!!!

exactly 7 weeks (7-5-09)


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

i have so many baby pics! but ill just post a few,leo at 7 wks, learning to share nicely









the first thing he did when we got him home was hide under this bush lol









roxxys first day home!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg riley is so cute!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> omg riley is so cute!


lol! doesn't she make you sick!? xD


----------



## MeganFex (Oct 26, 2009)

These are of Sadie's first day with me at 2.5 months 










































Everyone's pups are soooo cute!!! It's making me want one right now!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> i just love enzo, and some dogs i can't see the resemblance from their puppy pictures to their current ages, but i think he looks the same, just bigger! i dunno why i feel that way, but i just LOVE him


after seeing those photos . i think Im starting to catch some Enzo fever myself. Hey Megan, Im Oscar from NYC, new member, hope to be chatting with you sometime.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*great photos*



rexdrifter said:


> i have so many baby pics! but ill just post a few,leo at 7 wks, learning to share nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 perfect photos, id ask if you are a pro, but i might also guess, like me, you take hundreds and with a face like that, im sure there are dozens that come out adorable.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't have any pictures of baby jarvis on the computer... i was still space age with cameras when we first got jarvis. Also, mable wasn't mine until about a month ago.

IDK if I've ever posted this one up here or not, but here's Neela when she was about 1-2 weeks old still at her breeders










This is the picture I had before I made my pick for Indigo (2 ish weeks)










Here's the picture of Indigo when I finally made my pick (3-4 weeks)










Indigos first night home










All three babies their first day

Cree far left, felony the middle, and Pig on the right









Can you tell which one is pig lmfao?









Felony









Pig










Cree










Oh lord I have a crap ton of pictures, but these will have to hold ya'll over lmfao


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

*Baby Syd*

Sydney's first night home...


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

wow... those indigo photos are absolutley adorable.... double wow


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

awwww all too cute! this makes me have puppy fever.....


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is my boy Red the day after I got him.


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

heres my boy royce on the way home for the first time

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









the first time at my aunts house for thanksgiving same day we got him








finaly home for the first time








hope you enjoyed


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG great pics you guys  As soon as I get some puppy pics from the sisters I'm gunna post them up.

INDIGO: Great pics of the furry kids. Cree, Felony, and Pig are so beautiful their baby pics are way too cute


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> 3 perfect photos, id ask if you are a pro, but i might also guess, like me, you take hundreds and with a face like that, im sure there are dozens that come out adorable.


my secret is i take a ton of pics, and show off the really good ones haha :roll:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

rexdrifter said:


> my secret is i take a ton of pics, and show off the really good ones haha :roll:


lmfaooo we have something in common then!



kg420 said:


> OMG great pics you guys  As soon as I get some puppy pics from the sisters I'm gunna post them up.
> 
> INDIGO: Great pics of the furry kids. Cree, Felony, and Pig are so beautiful their baby pics are way too cute


Thank you so much! It's hard to believe that was only 10 months ago



NinaThePitbull said:


> wow... those indigo photos are absolutley adorable.... double wow


Thank you so much Nina!


----------

